# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Bij mij is otosclerose gediagnosticeerd, welke arts is nu beste keuze voor operatie?

## roo

Bij mij is otosclerose gediagnosticeerd. Maar welke kno-arts / welk ziekenhuis is nu de beste keuze voor een operatie? Heeft iemand goede of juist slechte ervaringen? De kans dat de benodigde operatie fout afloopt bedraagt 1%. Maar dat betekent uiteindelijk of ik ben naderhand doof aan een oor of ik ben het niet... Advies is welkom. Graag uw reactie.

----------

